# Best Affordable Virtual Surround Sound?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay boys so here's the situation. Gran Turismo 5 is coming out November 4th for PS3 *drools* and all I have to listen to the amazing engines are the little speakers on my HDTV. I don't want to set up a full blown surround sound system in my room but I want to be able to really enjoy the sound of my games and movies. So I am thinking of getting a virtual surround sound system that's just one big speaker that's supposed to simulate real surround sound. I know it won't be as good as real surround sound but it'll be a lot better then the TV speakers right? So does anyone know of any really good ones for somewhere between the $100-$200 range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have no experience with Sound Bar Systems but when selecting audio gear the only thing that truly matters is how it sounds to you. Find a store that has a few mounted and go listen.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks will do.


----------

